# Roof mould



## Grace (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi i have just joined the forum and im hoping i can get some good advice. I drive a TT roadster 2004. I am having a serious problem with mould on the inside of the roof. Does anyone know the best way to treat this?


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum , sorry can't help you with the mould , try posting in a different section and you might get more help.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Grace said:


> Hi i have just joined the forum and im hoping i can get some good advice. I drive a TT roadster 2004. I am having a serious problem with mould on the inside of the roof. Does anyone know the best way to treat this?


Get some Milton sterilising tablets (used for baby bottles). Dissolve as directed on the pack and work into the mould using a toothbrush. Leave for a minute or so and then rinse off, repeat as necessary, then wash with Johnson's Baby bath in the blue bottle and rinse thoroughly.

When dry apply some Fabsil (from camping shops) with a paint brush. This will reproof the roof.

cheers

rich


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Grace (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks Rich

Is it ok to use the milton tabs etc internally on the roof?

Grace :?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Grace said:


> Thanks Rich
> 
> Is it ok to use the milton tabs etc internally on the roof?
> 
> Grace :?


Hi Grace,

Don't see why not, but you might find it drips onto your seats...  :lol:

cheers

rich


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## COLI (Feb 22, 2009)

hi there,

The key is to wipe away any condensation build up from the underside of your hood with clean dry rag before it dries, then mould wont develop. Furtunately as far as iv'e experienced you will only get condensation build during sub zero temperatures and even then (for me at least) it only occured on a few occasions when it was below 4c a few weeks back.

Unfortunately this is one of the small drawbacks to owning any ragtop, unless you have a nice dry warm garage. There is a cure i believe though, albeit an expensive one, you can buy a hood liner for the TT which would help to insulate the underside of the hood from sub zero temps, plus i believe it would give you better sound suppresion ie; road noise etc !

I have seem them, cant remember where though, think theyr'e about £400, thinking of getting one myself !!

Good luck



Grace said:


> Hi i have just joined the forum and im hoping i can get some good advice.  I drive a TT roadster 2004. I am having a serious problem with mould on the inside of the roof. Does anyone know the best way to treat this?


----------

